# Rafting Tumwater Canyon: Classic Bigwater Class V



## Dan McCain (Jul 4, 2012)

With everything pretty much dried up in the PNW we were still able to find some big water on this gem. Here are a couple of 20-30 second videos of some of the great rapids on Tumwater Canyon of the Wenatchee River.

Exit Rapid (Class V-V+)

https://vimeo.com/130457847

POW (first vid is the smooth line in a raft, second is the sporty line in a raft through the last big hole) (Class V)

https://vimeo.com/130563723
https://vimeo.com/130563753

Dropping Tumwater Dam into the Dam Rapid (Class DAM FUN!!)

https://vimeo.com/129060604


----------



## aecrew618 (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice work gents! I drove down that canyon a few years back when I lived in Seattle and wondered if that was runnable in a raft. Wasn't at the time though bc the Wenatchee was running at 12K. The lower stretch was still a blast at that level though.

What boat are you using? Looks like an Aire


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

aecrew618 said:


> What boat are you using? Looks like an Aire


Of course it's an Aire, who else makes a boat with a zipper in "limited lime" 

A nice shiny new Aire is what that be.


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

Maybe it's my phone, or maybe it's the fact that I am not entirely sober, but I think you posted the wrong videos. Not a raft (or even a river) in any of those videos.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

Must be your phone. Great videos.


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

PhilipJFry said:


> Must be your phone. Great videos.


Yup, it was. Crazy

Sweet videos Dan! Got any from Dinkey Creek?


----------



## Dan McCain (Jul 4, 2012)

aecrew618 said:


> Nice work gents! I drove down that canyon a few years back when I lived in Seattle and wondered if that was runnable in a raft. Wasn't at the time though bc the Wenatchee was running at 12K. The lower stretch was still a blast at that level though.
> 
> What boat are you using? Looks like an Aire


Its an AIRE 14E. We have had the luck of getting to try many different types of boats and by far AIRE makes the best boat hands down. We have a 13D too which is killer. We got the E series for bigger water as it has the capability of being able to cut through big holes and wave holes with the pointed nose and extra rocker but you need to be more on line through holes than the D.


----------



## Dan McCain (Jul 4, 2012)

InflatableSteve said:


> Yup, it was. Crazy
> 
> Sweet videos Dan! Got any from Dinkey Creek?


Steve I have pretty much everything on back cam just have not edited it. Here are two of the videos I did post. The first was two drops in succession where my oversized nose decided to collide with any hard object in its path and the other is of Nikki Kellys which was an incredible rapid. I was fortunate enough to spend my birthday on Dinkey which made for an excellent birthday for sure. Hopefully one day I will get it edited. I am so bad at editing videos it pains me to watch them so I just started throwing up clips these days. The last video was of Fantasy Falls which was by far our favorite of the high sierra runs we have been fortunate enough to do and actually a good edit as it was not done by me. Hope you are getting out on the water!!

https://vimeo.com/114600451

https://vimeo.com/92073008

Fantasy Falls
https://vimeo.com/109206598


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks Dan! That looks like some gnarly water.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Dan,

Thanks for posting the great vids and putting to rest the myth that you can't R2 a 14 foot boat!

Keep them coming!


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Dan, You are a BAD ASS!


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

Dan McCain said:


> Its an AIRE 14E. We have had the luck of getting to try many different types of boats and by far AIRE makes the best boat hands down. We have a 13D too which is killer. We got the E series for bigger water as it has the capability of being able to cut through big holes and wave holes with the pointed nose and extra rocker but you need to be more on line through holes than the D.


Just curious as to why you went with the 14' instaid of the 13' E?


----------



## Dan McCain (Jul 4, 2012)

InflatableSteve said:


> Just curious as to why you went with the 14' instaid of the 13' E?


Thats a good question Steve. We wanted the biggest boat we could handle r2in and we knew a little bigger boat would provide extra stability for bigger water. You really have to stay on top of it in the 14 as its a big boat for two people and always have a paddle in the water going through big features to make minor adjustments on the boat angle. After getting used to handling that big of boat we are definitely glad we went with the 14. I would probably recommend the 13 to anyone looking for a boat for mostly r2in though as its much easier for two people to handle.


----------

